# When field archery looses it's fun.



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

We DANCE!!!!
http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/JB6tWoWvdgTLTJRF


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Oooohhhhh yea!!!!*

Didn't know you guys had it in you:tongue: Complete with tatooes and all:wink: Nice to see y'all come out of hiding:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Some of us prefer a different tune though
http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/PryAPpWCSlGdi5ym


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Loses it's Fun*

For us that happens when the temps go over 85 degrees. Today 105.:thumbs_do

Jbird


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*lack of fun talent*

And just who is it that says these guys have a lack of fun talent? :darkbeer:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Jbird said:


> For us that happens when the temps go over 85 degrees. Today 105.:thumbs_do
> 
> Jbird



Jay,
I wish you could have seen the courses at the IFFA Worlds in Germany. Yankton was a cake walk compared to them. Time for the field round? Started at 9am, deadline 7pm and some still had a target to shoot. Animal round, 6 hours. It was 5 days of climbing and shooting and only 27 of the veterans out of the 54 who started, were able to shoot all 5 days. They should make their idea of field archery another sport, like a biathelon. The rest of it was super nice and Germany was great. The IFAA puts on a great shoot but I think the Germans double crossed them as far as the type of ranges they wanted to use. After Namibia, the specified that the ranges were not to be a test of endurance but I guess they don't go to the host country to enforce that. It was by far the steepest and roughest test of archery I've ever seen. Our first shot was an 80 yd. uphill which required a NINE yard cut. 
Onmost targets you had no good place to get both feet down. Without a rangefinder it would have been impossible. A big disadvantage for almost everyone who doesn't shoot these monster ranges. 
It looks like it's coming back to the USA in 2014 in, can you guess where??? It's supposed to be a stand alone shoot though, not like the Glen. Come on down to Homestead this year for a 3 day shoot in Dec. You'll love it. I'll post some pics when I get them down to a smaller size.
Joe B.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

zenarch said:


> Jay,
> I wish you could have seen the courses at the IFFA Worlds in Germany. Yankton was a cake walk compared to them. Time for the field round? Started at 9am, deadline 7pm and some still had a target to shoot. Animal round, 6 hours. It was 5 days of climbing and shooting and only 27 of the veterans out of the 54 who started, were able to shoot all 5 days. They should make their idea of field archery another sport, like a biathelon. The rest of it was super nice and Germany was great. The IFAA puts on a great shoot but I think the Germans double crossed them as far as the type of ranges they wanted to use. After Namibia, the specified that the ranges were not to be a test of endurance but I guess they don't go to the host country to enforce that. It was by far the steepest and roughest test of archery I've ever seen. Our first shot was an 80 yd. uphill which required a NINE yard cut.
> Onmost targets you had no good place to get both feet down. Without a rangefinder it would have been impossible. A big disadvantage for almost everyone who doesn't shoot these monster ranges.
> It looks like it's coming back to the USA in 2014 in, can you guess where??? It's supposed to be a stand alone shoot though, not like the Glen. Come on down to Homestead this year for a 3 day shoot in Dec. You'll love it. I'll post some pics when I get them down to a smaller size.
> Joe B.


Yankme?????


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Range Organizers*

Some of these guys think it is real clever to try to come up with ranges that are near unshootable and unwalkable. They may outsmart themselves. Us old farts make up a large part of the people they have to draw from. When it gets too tough, too dangerous, and no fun, who are they going to play with?
Maybe they will change it from the "Nationals" or "Worlds" to the "Top 100".
Wonder how that will work out funding it out of entry fees. I mean Easton funding will just carry you so far. Guess those silver bowls for classes with
two entries will have to go. LOL


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*shooting in the heat*



Jbird said:


> For us that happens when the temps go over 85 degrees. Today 105.:thumbs_do
> 
> Jbird


Treaton, Psarge, and SCaron, and myself shot one round today at Treaton's. It was so hot. It was like shooting in a sauna, but we made it. 

That cold shower when I got home never felt so GOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Treaton, Psarge, and SCaron, and myself shot one round today at Treaton's. It was so hot. It was like shooting in a sauna, but we made it.
> 
> *That cold shower when I got home never felt so GOOOOOD*!!!!


You ain't just whistling Dixie...I pasted up the targets for S+W Saturday before the shower.

And for all of you about to say it (prag...) cool it on that...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> We DANCE!!!!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/JB6tWoWvdgTLTJRF


  

I wisely, though not totally by choice, took a break during the hotter part of the season... now that it's cooling off, I'm ready to finish it off with States (and a few shoots in between) and then off to the camo coolness of the suburban farmland of MD for some dancin with whitetails... :tongue:

By the 1st of the year, I'll be thinking bout breakin the Cat back out for some 300 games.. maybe.. :chortle: :chortle: :noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Here i am one of the subjects of one of these things and the darn vides won't play. Home or at work...

Looks like it is probably funny as H-E-double hockeysticks...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> We DANCE!!!!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/JB6tWoWvdgTLTJRF


You know what they say about revenge. :wink:



BOWGOD said:


> Some of us prefer a different tune though
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/PryAPpWCSlGdi5ym


Now that is just GREAT!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Here i am one of the subjects of one of these things and the darn vides won't play. Home or at work...
> 
> Looks like it is probably funny as H-E-double hockeysticks...


Subject, heck your one of the stars. I suggest you find a computer that will let you watch the video. 
You might be the front man, but nothing beats Prag's pelvic thrusts.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You know what they say about revenge. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is just GREAT!!!



I guess it's obvious that I found those pics I was looking for.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Subject, heck your one of the stars. I suggest you find a computer that will let you watch the video.
> You might be the front man, but nothing beats Prag's pelvic thrusts.


2 computers so far...and no dice...

I thought I had it for a minute, but alas no...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I guess it's obvious that I found those pics I was looking for.:wink:


Yea, but I sent you some pix anyway. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

The older "WISER" one's in the group beat the heat by taking to the ice!!

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/VwjBlxeRSpoKND2v


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Now is the time at Sprokets when we (clap, clap) DANCE!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> The older "WISER" one's in the group beat the heat by taking to the ice!!
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/VwjBlxeRSpoKND2v


They might be on ice, but I'm pretty sure they're both sweating. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Now is the time at Sprokets when we (clap, clap) DANCE!!!


You watched way too much TV in your younger days. And what's even worse are the things you retained.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> The older "WISER" one's in the group beat the heat by taking to the ice!!
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/VwjBlxeRSpoKND2v


Dang... I had no idea that Joe had it in him.. :mg: :faint:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You watched way too much TV in your younger days. And what's even worse are the things you retained.


I told you, I gots mad skills.


Emphasis on the mad!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Some of us........ Well we won't talk about what they do

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/LKupmaShAN2nGzzS


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> The older "WISER" one's in the group beat the heat by taking to the ice!!
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/VwjBlxeRSpoKND2v


If that post doesn't bring Jarlicker and Lucky out of hiding...nothing will...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Some of us........ Well we won't talk about what they do
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/LKupmaShAN2nGzzS


I really need to figure out why none of these works for me...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I told you, I gots mad skills.
> 
> 
> Emphasis on the mad!!!!



Now we all know that all of you Carowhiner's are "Mad men"

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/ClsG580j3NLfFiwO


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Now we all know that all of you Carowhiner's are "Mad men"
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/ClsG580j3NLfFiwO




WORD TO THE WISE...... 

Swallow your coffe before you watch that one. Wouldn't want to ruin a good keyboard.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I really need to figure out why none of these works for me...


I feel bad for ya. I can't stop laughing, if anything I am amusing myself, and making this forum interesting again. All be it for all the wrong reasons.

Try turning off your firewall.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Some of us........ Well we won't talk about what they do
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/LKupmaShAN2nGzzS


Ain't XHunter sweet. :tongue:



BOWGOD said:


> Now we all know that all of you Carowhiner's are "Mad men"
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/ClsG580j3NLfFiwO


My goodness, Betty is one UGLY "wife".


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> My goodness, Betty is one UGLY "wife".


No wonder they're "On the rocks".:chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> My goodness, Betty is one UGLY "wife".



I can't even watch the lingerie scene with out falling off the couch laughing.

But hey now we know what you'd look like with hair.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I can't even watch the lingerie scene with out falling off the couch laughing.
> 
> But hey now we know what you'd look like with hair.


Can you say "pause"?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Not to get all serious on you or anything but I gotta say, THIS is what shooting Field is all about. The game itself is just an excuse to meet the folks that we can sit around and drink beer with and make funny movies of/with.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Not to get all serious on you or anything but I gotta say, THIS is what shooting Field is all about. The game itself is just an excuse to meet the folks that we can sit around and drink beer with and make funny movies of/with.


:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Not to get all serious on you or anything but I gotta say, THIS is what shooting Field is all about. The game itself is just an excuse to meet the folks that we can sit around and drink beer with and make funny movies of/with.


Way to be "direct"

But yeah, that's pretty much what got me hooked.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Too funny!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Not to get all serious on you or anything but I gotta say, THIS is what shooting Field is all about. The game itself is just an excuse to meet the folks that we can sit around and drink beer with and make funny movies of/with.


:thumb: :cheers: :nod:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great videos*

You guys have tooooo much fun during the day while I'm working:tongue: Yes, Betty is one ugly wife:wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Omg!*

That's awesome! Sarge is freakin HOT!! Lisa did not see quite as much humor in it as I! One can definately tell Hornet is gone! Cause he would never allow his beloved Field forum, to be made such a mockery of! Keep up the good work BG!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> That's awesome! Sarge is freakin HOT!! Lisa did not see quite as much humor in it as I! One can definately tell Hornet is gone! Cause he would never allow his beloved Field forum, to be made such a mockery of! Keep up the good work BG!


I imagine she didn't..  :zip:

Well, I don't see him listed as a mod here any longer, so.... :dance:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lmao!*

She said she wanted bigger boobies! LOL! I thought she looked pretty good!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dang Women.. never satisfied...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

don't you have some string to make ?? !!.....:tongue:

good job ... we need a jibb-jabbb every now and then !!..:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> That's awesome! Sarge is freakin HOT!! Lisa did not see quite as much humor in it as I! One can definately tell Hornet is gone! Cause he would never allow his beloved Field forum, to be made such a mockery of! Keep up the good work BG!




Just tryin to put the fun back in his baby. Since he's been gone, this place just isn't the same.

Tell Lisa I said "at least I didn't put her in the skating video with jarlicker

Your just lucky I couldn't find a good straight on pic of you anywhere lol.

BTW you owe me a new keyboard after that first line. I spit my energy shot out all over mine
But I will give you bonus points, because of everybody you are the last person I ever expected a comment like that to come out of lol.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> don't you have some string to make ?? !!.....:tongue:
> 
> good job ... we need a jibb-jabbb every now and then !!..:wink:


We need something, this is the first "FUN" thread on here since the Hill. Someone has got to stir the pot once in a while.

Let me dig up some new pics, and we'll see what tomorrow brings. Need to get Jay in on one of these, and I'm feeling a little left out.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

They were good!! I might have some extras crispies for the chippendale dancers if they would like to do a private show:tongue: LOL!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Now we all know that all of you Carowhiner's are "Mad men"
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/ClsG580j3NLfFiwO


That was not rightukey:...not right:mad2:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I can't even watch the lingerie scene with out falling off the couch laughing.
> 
> But hey now we know what you'd look like with hair.


Very funny


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Very funny


I see you finally got it to open. I don't know which one is better: the Chippendales or Madmen:wink::thumbs_up:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> If that post doesn't bring Jarlicker and Lucky out of hiding...nothing will...


*Was just cruising thru tonight to see whats new......pretty funny!!!

Not been in hiding as much as "occupied" on the Sporting Clays course that just reopened down here...Heyyyyy....at least I'm still shooting something!!!
If you are ever down this way...stop in for some challenging targets and they are about finished with their 300 yard rifle range!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Swansea-SC/Live-Oaks-Sportsmans-Club/131521073536935*

.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> That was not rightukey:...not right:mad2:


Come on, it was funny as HELL and you know it.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Come on, it was funny as HELL and you know it.


*
I agree.....kinda funny to see SARGE getting his groove on....that boy can shake some booootaaaaa.....

The entertainment for the NC State Championships has been found....who has the boom box????*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> We need something, this is the first "FUN" thread on here since the Hill. Someone has got to stir the pot once in a while.
> 
> Let me dig up some new pics, and we'll see what tomorrow brings. Need to get Jay in on one of these, and I'm feeling a little left out.


You da man.. :thumb:  :cheers:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

blondstar said:


> They were good!! I might have some extras crispies for the chippendale dancers if they would like to do a private show:tongue: LOL!


Chippendale?? Some one say Chippendale????? You now have my full attention!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> I agree.....kinda funny to see SARGE getting his groove on....that boy can shake some booootaaaaa.....
> 
> The entertainment for the NC State Championships has been found....who has the boom box????*
> ...


Can't wait for the entertainment to begin:tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Can't wait for the entertainment to begin:tongue:


I'm pretty sure I can!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

SCarson said:


> I'm pretty sure I can!!!


You know you will enjoy having a good laugh, if nothing else while us ladies feast our eyes:wink:


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*IFAA World*

I was there and I can testify that it became an endurance test. I was just stubborn enough that I wasn't going to let the ranges beat me, so I finished. The really bad part was that at the end of the day you were too tried to go out and socialize. I don't think the town really knows how much revenue they lost. Yes make the course challenging but you don't have to try and kill off the old-farts. Steve Kendrick of the IFAA says that Argentina in 2012 won't be so tough. I really appreciate how much work went into the ranges. The castle shoots were spectacular but they could have made the walking a little easier. For really good pictures, go to the IFAA website and look at the gallery.


----------

